# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Экстремальные виды спорта

## CRIME

Мне интересно:
1.) занимаетесь ли вы экстримом ?
2.) Какие виды спорта существуют ?
3.) Помогает ли вам это не думать о смерти ?

----------


## tempo

Прыжки с парашютом.

Но тогда у меня не было повода думать о смерти как о чём-то желанном.
А сейчас нет возможности полетать самому, разве что прицепом к инструктору, а это совсем не то.
Можно попытаться добиться разрешения, но, скорее всего, не дадут - я на 99,9% слеп, 1-ая группа инвалидности.

CRIME, спасибо за идею! Я использую её как задачу, чтобы не заржаветь.

----------


## June

Я пробовал ролики, снорклинг, дайвинг, сноуборд, горные лыжи, сёрфинг, кайтинг. Не то чтобы экстрим-экстрим, но первые несколько дней на новом месте действительно отвлекает.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Одиночные походы, роуп-джампинг и урбан-клаймбинг. Лично я после экстрима чувствую увеличение любви к жизни и неприязни к смерти)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Ну я в детстве по гаражам прыгала

----------


## Aare

Я люблю экстремально долгое лежание под одеялом.

----------


## Mai7

Экстрим не знаю, но бокс иногда помогает.

----------


## tempo

> Я люблю экстремально долгое лежание под одеялом.


 Некоторых старушек так и находят )) бросай это ))

Однажды Ошо трое суток не выходил из своей камнаты и не отвечал на стук. На четвёртые обеспокоенные ученики взломали
 дверь и увидели, что он лежит в постели с закрытыми глазами.

- Бхагаван..! - со слезами в голосе вскричал любимый ученик, Acroa, - Ты умер?!

- А что, разве пахнет? - спросил Ошо, выйдя из медитации и открыв глаза. - Простите..!

----------


## Aare

> Некоторых старушек так и находят )) бросай это ))


 Вроде пока не старушка) И вроде даже не Ошо Бхагаван)) 
Ты зря так. Попробуй, я тебе говорю, ты тоже втянешься. В этом нелегком экстремальном виде спорта тебе может помочь кот, книга, смартфон, чашка чая, мягкое и тёплое одеялко)

----------


## tempo

Aare, ты что! Говорю со знанием дела, в этом виде я мастер спорта ))
Наоборот, придумываю, как эффективнее (не путать с "эффектнее"  :Smile:  ) оторвать ж. от дивана ))
А кот.. эх, я бы с удовольствием, но за котом надо следить, а мне нечем.

----------


## tempo

Aare, кстати, Бхагаван - не фамилия )

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%...B2%D0%B0%D0%BD

----------


## Aare

Как полезно общаться на нашем форуме - кругозор расширяешь))

----------


## Aare

Темпо, ты несколько раз писал, что у тебя со зрением всё плохо. Прости, если мой вопрос навязчивый. Но что у тебя с ним?
И ещё, а как ты видишь, что мы тут на форуме пишем?

----------


## tempo

Aare, у меня с ним целый букет, обёрнутый в красивое удостоверение инвалида 1-й группы, т.е. практически слепого.
А вижу я с помощью разнообразных ухищрений, техническх средств и такой-то матери )

----------


## Aare

А ты можешь рассказать, что у тебя за болезнь? Можно ли что-то сделать? И какие ухищрения и технические средства используешь? Если мои вопросы нетактичные, то не отвечай. Или если не хочешь в общем доступе, то в личку.

----------


## tempo

Aare,
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post166219

----------


## Aare

> Aare,
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post166219


 Даже не знаю что и сказать. Очень плохо всё это. Без патетики, просто сочувствую.

----------


## tempo

Aare,

во-вервых, я привык / адоптировался.

во-вторых, всё это позволило пощупать в натуре тот факт, что я умру. Ведь об этом почти никто не думает, пока не припечёт. Смерть - очень эффективная специя, обостряющая жизнь.

в-третьих, спасибо )

----------


## June

Вчера на каком-то сайте увидел красивую рекламу рафтинга. Меня к нему никогда не тянуло, но однажды от нечего делать попробовал. Что запомнилось: выдаваемое снаряжение - каски и спасжилеты - довольно сильно воняли, видимо потому, что всё время были сырыми. Во время сплава по реке одну немолодую женщину выбросило из соседней надувной лодки и долго тащило по камням, а она кричала нечеловеческим голосом HELP!!! HELP!!!. Потом её с большим трудом затащили обратно в лодку.

Из похожего – однажды на экскурсии покатали нас по реке на многоместном надувном банане, привязанном к водному мотоциклу. Под конец банан резко развернули, чтобы народ попадал в воду. Оказалось, что ударяться головой о воду на большой скорости не очень приятно. Голова потом болела несколько часов.

----------


## microbe

В подростковом возрасте по скалам любил лазать пока чуть не упал, теперь вообще высоты боюсь.

----------


## easy choice

День добрый
кто добренький - скажите пожалуйста, на форуме сейчас есть доступ к закрытыи темам о способах суицида после 50го сообщения, или это старые условия

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Старые условия

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Tempo* - один из главных Героев нашего "движения". Просветлённый Гуру, эманация безбрежного Космоса, образец и эталон Виртуозности жизненной Игры с сложности максимальными настройками. 
Ну а Вы, сударь - малое слепое дитя, чтоб не выразиться крепче. 
Суицид Ваш - мало что изменит ну и вряд ли будет кем-либо замечена. 
Жизнь *Tempo* - знамя жизнелюбия и мудрости, коя попирает смерть и ограничения. 
Жизнь Его - веха и эпоха многим. 
А Ваша?
Чем же "выделились" Вы, что бросаетесь теперь такими словами?

----------


## Unity

"Мир не таков, каким мы его называем; мир таков, какие мы сами". 
Ваши слова - лучшая демонстрация качества и пробы Вашего сознания. 
Всего доброго. 
Лёгкого ухода Вам.

----------

